# Anyone know anything about these Specialized Fast Trak LK Pro tires?



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Had a small write-up in the latest MBA I just got in the mail...

2.0 size - MBA says they weigh a pound even. I've scanned the pic here - Looks like some decent tread for a 1lb tire!

MBA gave it 5 stars and loved it - only problem is I can't seem to find it on Spec's site, or anywhere else for that matter...


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

supposedly a low knob version of the Fast Trak tires... tats about it. The regular Fast Traks work amazing for me... huge air volume, great handling, have stayed seated using stans for over a year!!! Actually and I like my worn down pair better than when new, so maybe these low knob ones are good.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*MBA *_will give a good review to any company that runs ad's in their rag..IMO
("You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours.")

*Jake's *_


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Pay Here said:


> *MBA *_will give a good review to any company that runs ad's in their rag..IMO
> ("You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours.")
> 
> *Jake's *_


true, but that's not to say they're bad tires...


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

unsolicited? wait didnt this guy ask about the tire? I would define that as soliciting.

My point about MBA is that even though yes they are a BS magazine and write good reviews for whoever pays them.... just because they write a GOOD review of a product, doesnt mean its a bad product.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Fellas, fellas! Go easy, we're all friends here... :smilewinkgrin: 

I guess I'll grab these when I find some for sale, and write a good old unbiased review one way or the other...  

Anyone know where they are for sale?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

_I have'nt seen *Specialized tires *on the web sites on a regular bases..Might try your *LBS*..
Or maybe *Specialized *has their own *on-line store*..:yesnod:

*Jake..*_


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Pay Here said:


> _I have'nt seen *Specialized tires *on the web sites on a regular bases..Might try your *LBS*..
> Or maybe *Specialized *has their own *on-line store*..:yesnod:
> 
> *Jake..*_


Thanks for the input - They do indeed have their own online store, however, the new LK's aren't listed anywhere on the site, including the store...that's why I was asking if anyone knew anything...I'll check with LBS and see when they'll be available I guess...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

_Good luck, and dont forget a review on weight and performance..

*Jake..*_


----------



## tracker (Jan 22, 2004)

*I bought mine through the LBS*

I have used these tires all year. Out of the tires I have used they are the best all rounder Tire and despite the s-works version they have seemed to last a decent amount of time.

I use stans sealant with the tires as I am not a fan of Tubless tires.

The traction is good, rolling resistance is good. Definetly a decent buy for a tire.

In Addition - These tires survived a trip to the desert for two weeks. Went to Pheonix and did riding out there sand burs no problem. Even had some crazy downhills with tons of rocks. No issue at all. Not one flat. No ripped knobs either.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

tracker said:


> I have used these tires all year. Out of the tires I have used they are the best all rounder Tire and despite the s-works version they have seemed to last a decent amount of time.
> 
> I use stans sealant with the tires as I am not a fan of Tubless tires.
> 
> ...


Ah, great! Thanks for the feedback... :thumbsup:

One thing: Did you weigh yours?


----------



## tracker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Yes, but it was a while back*

If I remember correctly both were a tad over 500. I think they were 503 and 507 grams.
They are a bit heavier that I expected but the treadlife has been great and overall an excellent tire.

Themost amazing thing has just been how weel they take a tubless sealent setup. I have 9 pairs of tires and these are by far the most trustworthy and easy to mount. Honestly just put in the latex and blow them up.

TIP: Specialized did have an issue with the first run of tires and the beads being off aligned. I only mentione this because you will have to return it. One of the two I bought had to be returned and I got a new one.

If you see a wabble in your tire it may not be alcohol in your blood.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

second that about the tubeless being easy with them. Are those the LK version of the fast traks or the regular ones?


----------



## tracker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Original*

These are the orginal version not the LK. However they are the LK now as they have some miles on them. I have never seen the LK version.



bhsavery said:


> second that about the tubeless being easy with them. Are those the LK version of the fast traks or the regular ones?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice...*



tracker said:


> If I remember correctly both were a tad over 500. I think they were 503 and 507 grams.


500-ish grams isn't bad for an all arounder everyday tire. I hate to tell you what I've been running. Y'all would revoke my WW club card.

I'm afraid to take my Kenda Karmas out for daily riding, especially where I ride with the thorns and pointy rocks and all. I hate flats, and hate wearing out $45 tires that don't have a lot of tread on them to begin with.

Hey Ducky. You're having good luck with the Kenda Karmas running tubeless with Stans?
I heard KKs were not compatable with the solution from a questional source. If you've been running them that way for a while, I'll give it a go.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*i rode*

the karmas with stans with no issues. they both weighed in the lower 420's


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*How are the these Fast Trak's for loose over hardpack?*

"Pea gravel" conditions like we have in Colorado front range. How are these Fast Trak's in those conditions?

I have liked the Resolution Pro (the early 2006 predecessor actually) as a front, and the FastTrack as a rear. Both set up with Stan's at between 29-33 psi.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Sorry, meant Roll X's!*

I have NOT used Fast Trak's. How are they compared to Roll X's as a rear, for climbing when you need traction but still want a fast tire?


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*"pea body"'s*



MINImtnbiker said:


> "Pea gravel" conditions like we have in Colorado front range. How are these Fast Trak's in those conditions?


not down with those inhouse specialized componenets. there are faster tires with better
traction, and lighter. kinda like their frames, there are cheaper, lighter and stiffer frames
then what specy offers!


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Like what?*



peabody said:


> not down with those inhouse specialized componenets. there are faster tires with better traction, and lighter. kinda like their frames, there are cheaper, lighter and stiffer frames then what specy offers!


Probably a question for the Tires/Wheels forum...but the problem there is people chime in saying Kenda Karmas or Racing Ralphs etc are lower rolling resistance. True, on flat dirt trails. However, when you are climbing steep grades and it is loose, those tires are useless.

I'll ask there, but curious to see your thoughts...


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

Just to throw out another reference, I used the RK (Regular Knob) Specialized Fast Track S works (UST) tires for a few months. They replacedmy UST Schwalbe Knobby Nics. I did the Firewater 50 (47 miles) ride this Saturday and put my Nobby Nics back on.

The Fast track is a great tire but second to my Schwalbes for rolling resistance and handling. THe Specialized cost me less but since when did that matter.

You can't go wrong with the Fast Track in my opinon.

MBA may be easy to buy but grab this issue and read about tire grooving. Very interesting article on how to cut tires to shed mud and roll faster.

And for the WW's it's removing rubber so it has to be lighter


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

I have used both Roll X and FastTrak. I live in Michigan where the trails are loose and sandy. Lot of gravel. FastTrak worked great on the hardpack, but even a dusting of sand and they will washout on turns. I had a NASTY wipeout three weeks ago in a race. Unless you have HARDPACK trails I'd stay away.

Disclaimer: I do run tubes at 37PSI so maybe running tubless in them and lowering the PSI will help. 

Roll X is the KING. Lightweight (reasonable) and these babies will rip thru corners and bite on climbs. When mine wore out I tried the Fasttrac and wish I never had. 

I just put Kenda Nevgals (sp) on my bike. Haven't even brought them to the trail. The Kendas and Roll X seem to duke it out for best tire. It was a hard decision since I'm confident with the Roll X. 

The S-Works line is great, but designed for professionals....who get them free every race. For the common folks, they are expensive and don't last long at all.

I have NO idea what the LK thing is.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks. That's what some folks at my LBS said about the Fast Traks. I asked "why carry them" and they said they are popular because of marketing, reviews, etc. IMO that's a disservice to people in the Front Range!

I will probably continue on with the Roll X rear / Resolution Pro front combo. Since I run Stan's, I like the cheaper and lower TPI "pro" versions not the S-works. I think the higher TPI just folds a bit more without a tube, in heavy cornering.

I saw the MBA article, which is interesting for mud. But not for loose trails!


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

The Fast track also works well on rocky terrain (Again I use UST for sidewall durability). 

I have Roll X Pros on the SS and they a re a slug when it comes to rolling resistance and for southeast soil including some sand they gripped no better thn the Fasttrack, they just move slower.

I am not familiar with the resolution but have friends that like the Adrenaline. I won't buy another set o Roll X tires but will buy Fast tracks for my trail bike.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

Asahi said:


> I am not familiar with the resolution but have friends that like the Adrenaline. I won't buy another set o Roll X tires but will buy Fast tracks for my trail bike.


I have the Adrenaline. Can't find them anymore (on web or LBS) but Resolution looks to be the same, just renamed. They don't look like they'll climb well, but I'll give it a try. If not, it's a spare front!


----------



## Jesseg (Aug 27, 2005)

*That MBA article about cut knobs...*

...Someone said it mentioned lowered rolling resistance with the knobs cut. Does it offer any objective evidence of that? Any roll-out test or anything? Has anyone seen objective testing data on the fast trak? (Is the NBX lite still unavailable in non-UST?)


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

I cut the knobs on a my 'mud' Fasttraks so they would shed the mud. Normally mud just packs on them. 

As I said, I have a lot of seat time on the Fasttraks and Roll X and I would pick Roll X easily over Fast Trak. But again, I'm in Michigan where it's sandy, gravel and loose trails. Fasttraks feel like they are on ice in these conditions. If I rode hardpack trails with minimal sand, gravel and lose areas, I would pick the fasttraks.


----------

